# Nets @ Raptors, April 15th



## speedythief

<center>
















*New Jersey Nets* (38-40) @ *Toronto Raptors* (32-46)
April 15th, 2005, 7:30 PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg"> 
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams?*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KIDD, JASON" TITLE="KIDD, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/KIDD, JASON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CARTER, VINCE" TITLE="CARTER, VINCE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/CARTER, VINCE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SCALABRINE, BRIAN" TITLE="SCALABRINE, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/SCALABRINE, BRIAN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="COLLINS, JASON" TITLE="COLLINS, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/COLLINS, JASON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KRSTIC, NENAD" TITLE="KRISTIC, NENAD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/KRISTIC, NENAD.jpg">
*Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Brian Scalabrine, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic*</center>


----------



## speedythief

Us mods are going to be extra-vigilant in this thread. Do not break the rules. Be respectful and have fun.


----------



## ansoncarter

I love Vince Carter!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb

This is the big game.

Looking for Bosh to have a big game against the likes of Collins, Krstic, and Uncle Cliff.

Really want to see the likes of Mo Pete, Jalen, and even E-Will if given sufficient minutes, have a good defensive game against J-Kidd and Vince.


----------



## speedythief

I can see Rafer having trouble guarding Kidd. We're likely going to put Peterson on Carter. But by the same token I don't expect Veal to be able to guard Jalen Rose. He might prevent Jalen from driving deep into the lane but other than that I'm not sure what he can do besides foul him.

Bosh should have a chance for a big game, but he has a lot of pressure on him. In big games he is usually reliable for a nice performance. Hopefully this is one of those contests.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

God bless you Vince.


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors 112
Nets 104

Rafer 28pts 6reb 9asts 
CB4 24pts 11reb
Mo Pete 18pts 6reb 5asts


VC 19pts 4reb 3asts
Kidd 9pts 5reb 10asts


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is a huge game. 
It's going to be exciting to see who steps up. For the most part in the last couple of games, Chris Bosh, Rafer Alston, Jalen Rose and Mo Pete have all played very well together.
Hopefully they'll be able to continue that trend on Friday.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade said:


> Raptors 112
> Nets 104
> 
> Rafer 28pts 6reb 9asts
> CB4 24pts 11reb
> Mo Pete 18pts 6reb 5asts
> 
> 
> VC 19pts 4reb 3asts
> Kidd 9pts 5reb 10asts


I hope so.
I'm going to hold off my prediction until I see what happens in the Pacers game tomorrow.
I would love nothing more than us beating the Nets by 20 heading into the 4th quarter.
Can you imagine the reception VC will get?


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Can you imagine the reception VC will get?


Judging from the reaction he gets when they simply show him on the scoreboard, it will be huge. Much worse than McGrady got. But that's what makes sports interesting. Hopefully our players will respond to the coach and their teammates rather than to the crowd, though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Judging from the reaction he gets when they simply show him on the scoreboard, it will be huge. Much worse than McGrady got. But that's what makes sports interesting. Hopefully our players will respond to the coach and their teammates rather than to the crowd, though.


You're right, we need to be composed out there, but we still need to get the job done. We played very well last time out on the road against NJ, and I hope we can have a repeat of that on Friday.


----------



## rapsfan4life

I VERY RESPECTFULLY DESPISE VINCE, just playing around :biggrin:


----------



## Q8i

speedythief said:


> I can see Rafer having trouble guarding Kidd.


Skip Havin Trouble Guardin Kidd? Ummm Not Sure Bout That.
This Is Gon Be One Of The Best Games This Year For The Raptors.... Can't Wait


----------



## Turkish Delight

Some may feel that we are making too much of this game, but when your team misses the playoffs for three consecutive years, there must be something that you can get hyped up about. 
If the Raptors lose, well I won't be mad, as long as the Nets end up passing Philly.


----------



## Q8i

Honestly, I Would Rather See The Nets In The Playoffs Instead Of The Sixers.


----------



## Marshall_42

Eric Williams is hurt so I hope Hoffa gets the start and knocks VC to his butt if he drives to bucket like he did the first game. We have much more depth then the nets do and we're at home, it should be an easy win for the raps once again. 

I'm sick of NJ fans saying that Kristic is in the same level as Bosh, thats why I can't wait to see CB4 put up some nasty numbers on him.


----------



## madman

Marshall_42 said:


> I'm sick of NJ fans saying that Kristic is in the same level as Bosh, thats why I can't wait to see CB4 put up some nasty numbers on him.


:yes:


----------



## JS03

Couple more days left... Can't wait...


----------



## Porn Player

my guess is bosh will start at center with marshall filling in or maybe even sow at the pf position cos hoffa really hasnt been gettin much play lately (i dont count 15 mins much) am completely stuck on how i want this game to turn out cos a loss wud be great for both of our draft picks bt a win against that chump would feel great especially if bosh destroys it.


----------



## swurv

I have nothing but mixed feelings for this game. I dont see one more win as changing whether the teams first pick is 8 or 9 (Does GS still even have their pick this year?...sorry I'm too lazy to inquire....), so the winning part I would genuinly hope for if it wasn't against a team which is fighting to push the 2nd pick to 13th from 15th. But then its against Vince, so I want to see a raptors win. Tough, Tough, Tough, who should I root for? Well, the responsible, Whole-Wheat side of me says the raptors should lose in order to make their pick better. The Frosted side says "Kill Vince!".


----------



## Petey

Marshall_42 said:


> Eric Williams is hurt so I hope Hoffa gets the start and knocks VC to his butt if he drives to bucket like he did the first game. We have much more depth then the nets do and we're at home, it should be an easy win for the raps once again.
> 
> *I'm sick of NJ fans saying that Kristic is in the same level as Bosh, thats why I can't wait to see CB4 put up some nasty numbers on him.*


They don't exactly play the same position.

-Petey


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Petey said:


> They don't exactly play the same position.
> 
> -Petey



Relevance???

To say that one is at the same "level" as another is totally independent of position.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

107-101 raptors

vince 37 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists (6 threes)
JK 22 points, 13 assists, 9 rebounds

CB4 21 points, 13 rebounds
rose 29 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists
rafer 19 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds
mo pete 13 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists

GO R-A-P-T-O-R-S ! ! ! ! ! :banana:


----------



## Premier

Nenad Kristic is no where near Bosh's level, in my opinion. With that being said, I think the Nets are going to easily win against the Raptors (partly because I think Toronto values a higher draft pick over beating a former teammate). The Nets are hungry for that eigth and final playoff spot.

My prediciton: 

New Jersey: 101
Toronto: 87

I can see Jason Kidd getting like 12+ assists, mostly to Vince (as I'm sure he wants to prove himself against his former team).


----------



## vi3t_boi11

You guys think if Babcock asked for Krstic in the Carter deal, would the Nets have give him away? cuz he wasn't playin that well before the trade and he was coming off the bench, I think we should of got him in the deal, it wasn't too much for the Nets to give up since we gave them Vince for basically nothing


----------



## ansoncarter

JuniorNoboa said:


> Relevance???
> 
> To say that one is at the same "level" as another is totally independent of position.


he might have just meant Bosh won't put up monster numbers on him because they won't be matched up much

at least, thats what I thought he meant. Now I dunno??


----------



## JL2002

go Nets! up the Sixers pick! :banana:


----------



## Petey

JuniorNoboa said:


> Relevance???
> 
> To say that one is at the same "level" as another is totally independent of position.


Would you compare Bosh to Kobe or Tony Parker?

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter

I wonder if Rafael Araujo is really as good as Dwyane Wade

it's hard to tell since they play different spots


----------



## CrookedJ

Petey said:


> Would you compare Bosh to Kobe or Tony Parker?
> 
> -Petey


He's so much like both of them that its very unfair for you to ask. He's really a combination of both.
:clown: 


I really don't see how they can't be compared, Kristic is a Center, Bosh has played games at center, and will be guarding him at least some of the time on friday.


----------



## speedythief

Who was it that originally said that Krstic is at Bosh's level? Was it you, Petey?

I don't doubt that Krstic is a decent player, but to compare him to a rising star isn't fair to Nenad.


----------



## Petey

speedythief said:


> Who was it that originally said that Krstic is at Bosh's level? Was it you, Petey?
> 
> I don't doubt that Krstic is a decent player, but to compare him to a rising star isn't fair to Nenad.


Nope didn't say it, but he's been extremely impressive since starting, and even more so this past 2 months.

-Petey


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Who was it that originally said that Krstic is at Bosh's level? Was it you, Petey?
> 
> I don't doubt that Krstic is a decent player, but to compare him to a rising star isn't fair to Nenad.


 I think schub said he wouldn't trade Kritic for Howard or Okafor, and would consider trading him for Bosh.

Also, comparing him to Bosh, Okafor, or Howard is an insult to all three.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors beat the Nets(with Carter) 100-82 at the Continental Airlines Arena, earlier this season. 
The Raptors have played pretty well in the last two games, and I really think we'll come out strong and win this. I'm not going to post my prediction just yet, but if we lose, I highly doubt it'll be more than 5 or 6 points.


----------



## rapsfan4life

Nenad better than Bosh???????? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## arcade_rida

I dont think Kristic is a solid player. He isnt just a solid player he is a good big man. In the future he will be 15/10 to the sky is the limits. I really wouldnt be surprised seeing him around 15-17 points a game and 8-10 rebounds. I mean Bosh is way better then him offensively and defensively but Kristic works hard for his points and does everything you would want for a big man to do. Once he develops a back to the basket move while posting up he is gonna be that player. I look at him as a Brad Miller who can't shoot 3rs.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nenad has surprised a lot of people this season. Although he didn't make the Rookie vs Sophmore game, he still had a very good 2nd half of the season. He's a decent player that I wouldn't mind haven't my team.
The Nets tend to go to him early in games, to get him going, and that's something that we'll have to make sure to stop.
We can let VC score is 30 and Jason Kidd gets his 20, but as long as no one else steps up, we'll be fine.


----------



## notorious

vince carter will put up 40+ points and nets will make the playoffs

Or 

he's gonna play crap and the crowd will rub it in


----------



## bigbabyjesus

This is gonna be good. 

When I was at the Suns game, and they showed his dunk.. the boos were extremely loud (lead by me of course)

By the way.. if Bosh teabags Vince, my life will be complete. That would actually be the greatest moment of my life.


----------



## madman

I am going to say 100-90 Raps


----------



## madman

Kinda OT but i was watching the Pacers-Nets game on thescore and they were saying that the nets are leaving at the last time possible so Vince wont have to face the media

:laugh:


----------



## notorious

yes! nj nets lost!  now if the raps beat them this friday, it might just put the nail in the coffin as far as nets playoff chances ...... come on raps ....... this is THE game to win and give rap fans something to cheer about!


----------



## Turkish Delight

With tonight's loss to the Pacers, this is no longer only a big game for the Raptors. This is a huge game for the Nets as well. All there hopes on making the playoffs will rely on this game.

By the way, can you believe Indiana? They were losing for a good part of this game, but they ended up coming back and won the game in the 4th quarter. They're really on fire now heading into the playoffs.


----------



## speedythief

Awful loss for NJ tonight. That alone might've sunk them. Philly is going to cruise into the playoffs. The Nets have to hope that the Cavs' collapse continues if they want to reach the post season.

A loss to Toronto could very well be the spoiler for their season. And with Philly looking out of reach, and Golden State and New York faultering, it might be inconsequential if we win or lose. Therefore it's okay to cheer for a win!


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> A loss to Toronto could very well be the spoiler for their season. And with Philly looking out of reach, and Golden State and New York faultering, it might be inconsequential if we win or lose. Therefore it's okay to cheer for a win!


It's about time I can cheer for the Raptors without worrying about our draft position.


----------



## Crossword

Oh man I saw that game. The Nets were true freakin choke artists today. Then again, the Pacers did the same to the Raptors. But then again again, the Raptors are supposed to lose and the Nets are supposed to win! This is not going according to plan!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey's giving 100k to anyone who predicts the exact score right?
I'll donate another 5k.


----------



## Crossword

hmm... I'll say Raptors win 99-84


----------



## xavisxavis

Hm...truely inspiring that so many raptor fans on this board support Nets


----------



## trick

xavisxavis said:


> Hm...truely inspiring that so many raptor fans on this board support Nets


more nets wins = more chance to topple sixers from the eigth spot = better pick for raptors via trade of acquiring sixers' pick.


----------



## DwyaneWade

im sayin 92-85 raps


----------



## JS03

I say 
Toronto Raptors 94
New Jersey Nets 90


----------



## JS03

wow...there are so many VC/raps articles. This is one really hyped up game.


----------



## hellrazor

88-87 raps.
Vince misses 23-footer just before the buzzer goes ala 2001 playoffs conference semi-finals, game 7.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Nets fans are delusional.

Making such comments are entirely acceptable as there supermod, has called us a bunch of whiners. Bring it on

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158901


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nets fans are delusional.
> 
> Making such comments are entirely acceptable as there supermod, has called us a bunch of whiners. Bring it on
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158901


Let them think what they want.
They would be bitter if their franchise player demanded a trade as well. We'll just see what happens tomorrow night, it should be fun. 
I'm proud to see that so far, there hasn't been much of a problem between the Raps fans and the Nets fans. 
Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I say 104 - 96 Raptors.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Turkish Delight said:


> Let them think what they want.
> They would be bitter if their franchise player demanded a trade as well. We'll just see what happens tomorrow night, it should be fun.
> I'm proud to see that so far, there hasn't been much of a problem between the Raps fans and the Nets fans.
> Let's keep it that way.


Net's fans are the ones that are trying to incite this. We have no issue with them, we have an issue with Vince (and even then we have kept it in control this week)

Their mods are calling us whiners and bums. If there posters bring the crap on either board, they are to blame when things get out of control.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> Net's fans are the ones that are trying to incite this. We have no issue with them, we have an issue with Vince (and even then we have kept it in control this week)
> 
> Their mods are calling us whiners and bums. If there posters bring the crap on either board, they are to blame when things get out of control.


I don't think they are calling _us_ specifically as whiners, but rather Toronto fans as general.
I wouldn't pay too much attention to it. They don't live in Canada, and they don't have first hand access on our perspective of the situation like you or I.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Guys, let's predict VC's stats for tomorrow's game.
Points, rebounds and assists.
If anyone gets two out of the three correct, I will give them 10 000 uCash points.


----------



## Petey

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nets fans are delusional.
> 
> Making such comments are entirely acceptable as there supermod, has called us a bunch of whiners. Bring it on
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158901


That was my post... and I was not referring to board members, I apologize, I can edit myself, and make a new post to reflect that. It was more commentary on fans in general and Toronto writers.



JuniorNoboa said:


> Net's fans are the ones that are trying to incite this. We have no issue with them, we have an issue with Vince (and even then we have kept it in control this week)
> 
> Their mods are calling us whiners and bums. If there posters bring the crap on either board, they are to blame when things get out of control.


I never said bum. And there are fans outside of those whom post on the board. Speedy and Turkish Delight have done a great job of keeping tabs on things, but that isn't all mods on other boards. Check out some other Raptor boards and what they have to say and what their mods say...

If you do have a problem, feel free to PM me... next time too, cause from reading your reply, I didn't know you had issues with my post in regards to the fan base here.

I apologize again.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

I predict VC will have 21 points, 5 rebounds and 3 assists.

Remember, whoever can predict two of the three correctly, get 10 000 uCash points from me.


----------



## trick

Petey said:


> Vince forget those whiners (this is NOT directed at fans of the Raptors here... as they have been civil, more so reading elsewhere), their writers and their fans that want to throw things at you, boo you for what you have done there.





SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Yeah that what Im talking about...!!!





faNETicS said:


> I guess Nets fans are more sensible and more understanding than the Raptor fans.





SpeakerBoxxX said:


> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:





Petey said:


> I should apologize, I had posted "whiners". I wasn't referencing the Raptor fans here... more so those whom root elsewhere, looking around on other boards, it's another level.
> 
> -Petey


wow...so much for being more civil... :banana:


----------



## speedythief

trick said:


> wow...so much for being more civil... :banana:


Alright, alright. It was big of 'Joe Camel' to apologize, even if he didn't mean to generalize. I think we all know from his posting history that he is fair.


I do think this game could be the beginning of Toronto's first true rivalry, though.


----------



## Crossword

I predict Vince "accidentally" takes a wrong flight to Chicago and misses the game.


----------



## TDrake

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I predict Vince "accidentally" takes a wrong flight to Chicago and misses the game.


 :rotf: :rotf:

:rotf: :rotf:

:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I predict Vince "accidentally" takes a wrong flight to Chicago and misses the game.


 :laugh: 
I can see that happening.


----------



## trick

i don't mind all this...it's fun


----------



## ansoncarter

go VC


----------



## Kunlun

Raptors win 98-95.

Allen Iverson leads the night with assists.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Well, with the Sixers taking down the Heat, I would love to see the Raptors eliminate the Nets from the playoffs tonight. I also hope Vince plays and has a decent performance but comes up short. 

Of course a loss would be nice too as I hope the Knicks pass the Raps over the next few games.

Damn I love win-win situations but I hate not being able to watch this game. Make sure you give me full reports.

Also, with the Nets picking before the Sixers pick, I wouldn't be suprised to see them draft Shelden Williams if he declares. :curse: Diogu and Villenueva should be their other targets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Game Prediction 102-97 Raps..
Vince Carter Stats 22 pts,6 ast,4reb
o yeah and Nash leads in ast


----------



## JuniorNoboa

SkywalkerAC said:


> Well, with the Sixers taking down the Heat, I would love to see the Raptors eliminate the Nets from the playoffs tonight. I also hope Vince plays and has a decent performance but comes up short.
> 
> Of course a loss would be nice too as I hope the Knicks pass the Raps over the next few games.
> 
> Damn I love win-win situations but I hate not being able to watch this game. Make sure you give me full reports.
> 
> Also, with the Nets picking before the Sixers pick, I wouldn't be suprised to see them draft Shelden Williams if he declares. :curse: Diogu and Villenueva should be their other targets.


This is not a win-win night, from my own view (not saying all fans should have the view). I don't care about one position in the draft (likely still get the same player),

The Raptors must win, and Vince has to suck (no injuries, no excuses). If the Raps win and Vince plays well I will not be happy.


----------



## ansoncarter

Raptors 104
Nets 92

Bosh 28/16
Alston 17, 2 assists


----------



## Phenom Z28

Raptors 95 Nets 93
Assists: Kidd
Carter: 30 pts, 5 rebs, 7 asts


----------



## schub

Double vBookie action tonight.

Nets favored by 4:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159139

Carter's Points - O/U 26.5:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159144


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Toronto 81
New Jersey 64

Vince shoots 8-36, with 22 points.


----------



## speedythief

schub said:


> Double vBookie action tonight.
> 
> Nets favored by 4:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159139
> 
> Carter's Points - O/U 26.5:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159144


If Vince doesn't play, is that considered under?


----------



## Marshall_42

Raptors 110
Nets 99

Nash leads the night in Assists

I predict VC will have 26 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Come on Raptors, we need your help tonight to make our road to the playoffs a lot easier.


----------



## ChristopherJ

This might be the most motivated we see the Raps play all year.

Raptors 105
Nets 91


----------



## schub

SkywalkerAC said:


> Well, with the Sixers taking down the Heat, I would love to see the Raptors eliminate the Nets from the playoffs tonight.


The Nets would not be eliminated if they lost tonight, even if both Cleveland and Philly won.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Six pages already?

This thing is going to heat up tonight. nfire:


----------



## Coatesvillain

schub said:


> The Nets would not be eliminated if they lost tonight, even if both Cleveland and Philly won.


Not officially, but virtually. Running the table, and hoping one of the two lost the rest is pretty slim hopes. I would like the Nets to make it, but only if the Cavaliers miss it.

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

I can't believe how naive some of those Nets fans are. They are saying its not Vince's fault that he screwed us, and we shouldn't boo Vince. How is it not his fault? How is it the managements fault? We signed the players Vince wanted, he's the one who failed. Like someone already said, it wouldn't be so bad if he just played normal this season, but to bomb it like he did, then go back to old form the minute he lands in Jersey, that is just bull****. Also I'm surprised no one has mentioned how he told the Sonics bench that we were running a flair play.


----------



## VTRapsfan

I won't be in the thread at game time (school dance 7-10 PM), but I'll make my predictions right now.
Raptors 110
Nets 99

C.Bosh 34pts. 11 reb. 3 ast. 3 blk.
R.Alston 19 pts. 9 ast. 4 reb. 2 stl.
J.Rose 21 pts. 3 reb. 2 ast.
M.Peterson 12 pts. 11 reb. 10 ast. 3 stl.

J.Kidd 14 pts. 13 reb. 15 ast.
V.Carter 52 pts. 8 reb. 1 ast. 15-39 shooting 7-13 3pt. shooting


----------



## Nashaholic

raps: 106
nets: 99

this will be a great game. Vince and kidd are playing well and toronto wants some retribution. 

400 on the raps :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight

PSUmtj112 said:


> Six pages already?
> 
> This thing is going to heat up tonight. nfire:


Yep.
I'll be posting in both the Nets and the Raptors game threads.
This is going to be a big one for the Atlantic Division.


----------



## Turkish Delight

schub said:


> Double vBookie action tonight.
> 
> Nets favored by 4:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159139
> 
> Carter's Points - O/U 26.5:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159144


Oh man.
20k on the Raptors.


----------



## aquaitious

Nets 95
Raptors 89

Kidd leads the league in assists.

aqua gets 100,000 uCash points.

Raptor fans boo Carter. (Can I get points for that too?)


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is going to be by far the biggest game thread in this forum's history.
I'm hoping that we can get as many of you guys to participate as possible.
Remember, 10k goes to the person that correctly predict VC's assists, rebounds and points correctly.(only two out of three needed)
Bet those uCash points as well!


----------



## LJD

102-101, Raptors win, AI gets most assists.


----------



## JS03

omg... It's gonna start in an hour..awesome..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> omg... It's gonna start in an hour..awesome..


I know man, I can't wait. I'm going to love listenning to Leo and Chuck bash him all game long.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way, does anyone know if Eric Williams is going to play against his former team tonight?
He can really be the defensive presence we need out there.
He's played pretty well the last couple of games.


----------



## speedythief

The ACC is already starting to fill up. Every seat should be occupied by the time the lights dim. The environment is going to be as close to a playoff series as we've been since the Sixers' series. The fans deserve a little excitement.

Crazy signs and shirts all over the ACC. I heard that they sold-out of signboard in the area.


----------



## JS03

Dang this feels like it's the playoffs right now.
Go Raps Go...

See that sign.?

Vince Carter player of the *WEAK*


----------



## Turkish Delight

I want to see the reception that Vince gets when they call his name out before the openning tip.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Turkish Delight said:


> I want to see the reception that Vince gets when they call his name out before the openning tip.


I bet that they leave a little space after introducing him so the crowd gets the chance to show how they feel


----------



## JS03

Props to The Score with all the Vc/Raps coverage right now
Damn Tsn stop with the hockey already


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa did you guys see how many people already started to boo him when the Nets came out for the pre-game shoot around?


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Raps 100-87


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince was wearing an Erving jersey.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa you couldn't even hear VC's name when they announced it for the starting lineups.


----------



## ChristopherJ

I was expecting the boos for Vince to be a little louder..


----------



## ChristopherJ

The Raps are really pumped for this one. CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Yeah I don't know if it was just because it's on tv, but the boos didn't seem too bad...we'll see what happens when he starts getting touches.


----------



## macro6

Go New Jersey GO!!!!!!!!!


Raptors must lose


----------



## Turkish Delight

KidCanada said:


> I was expecting the boos for Vince to be a little louder..


Not everyone is in the building yet, I think.
They are all getting in now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

macro6 said:


> Go New Jersey GO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Raptors must lose


GO Raptors!
:biggrin: 

Raptors must win.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is great, it's like a playoff atmosphere out there.
Something that I haven't witnessed for a long time.


----------



## JS03

Start of Game.. Go Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight

There are a few of our members at this game, but I'm hoping that there are still a lot of people participating in the play by play.


----------



## Petey

Raptors start with the ball, Rose misses, Veal rebounds, Carter touched the ball, BOOOS rain. Veal hits a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC gets the ball and he hears the boos. 
Nenad Krstic hits.
5-0 Nets


----------



## Petey

Collins to Veal, misses, Krstic boards, out to Kidd, back to Krstic, good for the bucket, Nets up 5-0.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a pull up off the window, and he gets it to go.
5-2 Nets.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the first points of raptors


----------



## Petey

Peterson to Bosh. Good.

Carter misses, Boos rain.

5-2, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

what's the crowd chanting?
"VC sucks"?


----------



## JS03

MoPete wioth the layup..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets turn it over, Hoffa sends it to Mo Pete who lays it in.
5-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a steal, Nets turn the ball over, Peterson with a layup, Nets up 1.

TONS of chanting.

Veal scores over Rafer.

Nets up 7-4.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Hoffa!! with the two


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine hits. He has 5 points already.
Hoffa hits it from 13 feet.
7-6 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Rose 1 on 1 w/ Carter, passed to Araujo, hits.

Nets up 7-6.

Krstic going to the line, foul on Aruajo.

-Petey


----------



## macro6

I really like Nenad's game... He has the potential to be a top 10 centre one day.

A friggen steal by the NETS.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is the loudest I've seen any NBA crowd this season.
The atmosphere is unbelievable.


----------



## JS03

8-6 Nets... common raps


----------



## JS03

Alston with a threee


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer hits from 3.
Nets turn it over, Raptors ball.
9-8 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Krstic is 1 for 2.

Nets up 8-6.

Rafer with a corner 3.

Raptors up 1.

No one running with Kidd.

Veal to Collin... out of bounds.

Raptors' ball.

-Petey

*TO LISTEN LIVE ONLINE TO THE GAME FREE CLICK HERE!* 
Thanks to Stefan Nellemoes for the link.


----------



## JS03

MoPeterson with a three ball!!


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Nice 3 by Mo-Pete


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson for three. Raptors relying on the three ball now, and it's working.
12-8 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Peterson drains a 3, Nets down 4 now.

12-8, Nets are not going to Carter, Carter has 1 shot attempt and I'm pretty sure it's actually his only touch.

Veal pentrates, Veal is blocked by the damn RIM!

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Carter you wuss shoot it..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine misses the dunk.
Peterson misses a wide open three.
Collins misses the open jumper.
Rose gets fouled by Carter. 
12-8 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter called for the foul on Rose, Rose to the line.

Nets look out of sync.

-Petey


----------



## macro6

c'mon rafer and rose... start clankin those ill-advised shots.


----------



## JS03

Jrose misses a couple free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

And the chants continue.
The Raptor fans are really trying to get Carter out of this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with an off balance three, hits the backboard no rim.
Jalen with the missed layup.
Carter gets back down the floor and gets the jumper to go.
12-10 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Rose misses both, Kidd with the board... whole time they were chanting Carter, the crowd is very into it.

Carter is double teamed and he shots anyway.

Rose to the rim, misses, Kidd to Carter.

Good.

Nets down 2, 10-12.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose replies back with a deuce


----------



## Petey

5:18 to play, Raptors up... 14-10.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

NJ Nets 10
Raptors 14..

Keep it up Raps.. playing good so far..


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Good fast paced game so far, hopefully the raps can keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine has been getting a lot of touches early. 
I've watched a few Nets game this season, and it's not something that I see too often.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Yeah they just said he takes 5 shots a game and he already has 5.
It's a good thing fro the raps..let him keep shooting, as long as VC and Kidd don't get their shots.


----------



## JS03

24 sec Violation for the nets


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC passes it to Collins, but there is a shot clock violation.
Third turnover for the Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter double teamed, throws an elbow, no call, pass to Collins, 24 second shot clock violation.

3rd Turn Over.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the deck, finds Collins, falls on Bosh.

Offensive foul on Aruajo.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Off the ball foul on Rafael Araujo.
Raptors turn the ball over.
14-10 Raptors.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Hoffa out, Sow in.


----------



## JS03

VC miss
CB4 fades away gets it in.


----------



## macro6

HACKfeal out with 2 fouls.


----------



## Petey

Carter with a leaning fadeaway, in and out.

Bosh over Krstic.

Raptors up 16-10.

Raptors on a 10-2 run.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince misses the fadeaway.
Bosh responds with a fadeaway of his own, but he hits.
16-10 Raptors.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Vince fadeaway...no
brings back memories.


----------



## JS03

Jkidd with a couple free throws


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow with 2 points... way to go


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd with the free throws.
Pape Sow over Kristic.
Jason Kidd beats his man and lays it in.
18-14 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits, Peterson to Sow?

18-12, Raptors.

Kidd back door, burns the Raptors.

18-14, Raptors.

Carter /w the assist.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Turnover Raps
Timeout..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 53%
Nets shooting 36%


----------



## LakerLunatic

Sow Is Cash Money! Start Him Over Hoffa! I Love This Guy! 


Go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03

14-18 Raptors. keep it up


----------



## Turkish Delight

18-14 Raptors with 2:59 left in the ball game.
This is a pretty low scoring game so far.(For the Raptors at least)


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Bosh had carter on him, Peterson wasn't able to get him the ball


----------



## JS03

VC miss fade away..
out of bounds nets ball


----------



## Petey

Wow... Carter doubled, shoots, turn around fading away, missed, Veal gets to the ball.

Ugly.

Kidd w/ a long 3, misses.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Rafer AAAlston with a three ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer Alston hits from beyond the arc, his second tripple of the game.
Raptors up 21-14.


----------



## Petey

Alston with a 3.

Raptors up 21-14.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

JRose makes the shot in front of VC


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Nice shot by Jalen...raps starting to pull ahead.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits for two.
Pape Sow fouls Vince. 
Raptors up 23-14.


----------



## Petey

Yet again, Rose scores.

23-14.

Carter is fouled by Sow?

-Petey


----------



## JS03

dang VC with a three ball.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Pape Sow!!


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow Replies with a made layup


----------



## LakerLunatic

I Love This Guy! Ya Pap!


----------



## Petey

Robinson in, Carter hits a 3.

23-17.

Chants of Carter sucks dies down.

Sow w/ a big basket.

25-17, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC pump fakes, and hits the three.
Pape Sow answers back with a lay in.
Raptors up 25-17.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Is There A Sow Fan Club?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChristopherJ

Wow everyone is energized. You can see Sam Mitchell is pumped too. What an atmosphere!


----------



## JS03

VC with an open shot and makes it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter hits the open bucket.
He's heating up.
25-19 Raptors.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Vince's shots are starting to fall...the Raps gotta play some tighter D on him.

Peterson drains a 3.


----------



## JS03

Rose to rafer to MoPete with the three ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with a nifty pass to Peterson who hits from beyond the arc.
28-19 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Veal to Carter, set play.

Only a 2, a step in from the line.

25-19.

Peterson w/ a 3.

28-19.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Foul on the nets Raptors ball


----------



## ChristopherJ

Mo pete 3 ball and then Kristic with the charge... :clap:


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ an offensive foul, hurts his shooting hand.

Best called for a foul, 4.4 to play.

Good foul.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

And the chants continue.
Rafer gets fouled by Best with 4.4 left. 
Nets had one foul to give.
Raptors go for an alley oop, and gets fouled. 
Peterson will go to the line for two.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

I'd like to see the raps get Bosh more involved in this one...once there threes stop falling, they are gonna need him so it's better to get him into the game early.


----------



## JS03

Raptors 29
Nets 19

Raps with a ten point lead.


----------



## Petey

Peterson fouled by Veal on the lob, gets the role.

29-19, Raptors.

Misses the 2nd.

29-19 to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors lead 29-19 at the end of the first.
Vince with 7 points, shooting 3/7 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight

In the beginning it was evident that the fans were getting to Carter, but towards the end of the first quarter, he started hitting some shots.
It'll be interesting to see how he'll come out to play in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## JS03

Great quarter by the Raptors. hopefully they can keep it up next Q


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Mo Pete is having a good game so far...9pts 4rebs, 3 assists


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 63% from the field, while the Nets are shooting 35%.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the lay in, he has 9 points.
29-21 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a floater to start the half.

8 point game now.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

VC hits the first shot of the quarter
Rose answers.


----------



## JS03

JRose with a two ball


----------



## Petey

Rose over Zoran... they get into it a bit.

Carter to Best, Zoran shoots, misses.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with a power move, he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.
He's been impressive so far in this ball game.


----------



## JS03

Sow goes to the paint and will be going to the line for two


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Pape going to the line. I like how he's playing this game, coming in with a lot of energy.


----------



## JS03

Man where was this last game by sow?


----------



## Petey

Foul on the Nets, Sow to the line, hits the first.

Krstic is out with his 2nd, Collins in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Misses on the 2nd.

Nets down 11, Kidd on the bench.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Best with a three ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Best launches a three and hits.
32-24 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

3 chances for the Nets, Best hits a 3.

Collins with some nice D. Nets in their half court offense.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the steal, sends it to Zoran who gets the lay in to go.
Raptors up 32-26.


----------



## JS03

CB4 to Jrose and make the three,


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits the three. He's got 9.
35-26 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Zoran.

Carter was playing the passing lane.

Nets down only 6 now with 9.

Carter w/ 3 assists.

Rose hits a 3, Carter was playing the passing lane again.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

35-26 Raptors.
Timeout.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in tonight's game thread.
Aren't you guys excited?
Join in on the action.


----------



## JS03

Bosh has been quiet today.. Give him the rock


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have shot pretty well from beyond the arc.
The Raptors are 5/8 and the Nets are 3/7 so far.


----------



## JS03

CB4 drives the lanes and gets fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh drives strong to the rim, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Bosh driving, fouls by Collins, Bosh to the line.

What a quick 1st step, long strides too.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh misses two free throws


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose makes it and has 11 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the turnaround on Kidd.
He has 11.
Raptors up 37-28.


----------



## Petey

Bosh misses a pair, Nets still only down 9.

Kidd founds a cutting Zoran, good for a bucket.

Nets down 7.

Rose w/ a turn around.

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

24 sec violation on the raps


----------



## Petey

Kidd backs in Milt, Milt gets a piece. Raptors w/ a 24 second shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shot clock violation for the Raptors.
Nets ball.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

shot clock violation by the raps.
Bosh out, Pape Sow in. Bosh really needs to get involved.


----------



## Petey

Oh man, Kidd is holding his finger...

Kidd lays it up, misses, Veal with the board, foul on Bonner.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Turnover on Nets great D by sow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Planinic steps out of bounds.
That's the Nets' 5th turnover in this game.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Nets with 5 TOs

Bonner misses a three


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner miss three


----------



## JS03

Vince Carter back in


----------



## Petey

Zoran turns the ball over, Zoran with the board, Kidd to Veal cutting, Veal hits.

Nets down 7.

Carter waiting to come in.

Zoran called for a foul.

Carter is in for Zoran.

The boos rain.

Nets 4th team out, with 6+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Vince back in....the crowd is givin it to him.


----------



## JS03

Milt makes the shot.


----------



## Petey

Nice D by the Nets, Kidd w/ the board, in and out...

How many times will that happen to us tonight?

Milt w/ a shot.

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets have been playing tight defense of light.
Palacio still hits the shot though.
39-30 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Wooo... Milt with the layup, in and out, Sow with a dunk cleaning it up.

Raptors up 11.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

PAPE SOW!!!
wow I'm loving the team and the crowds energy


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets turn it over, Palacio misses the layup, but Pape Sow is there for the put back jam.
41-30 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng.....
Steal by milt, milt with a sik move, misses, but Sow with a put back JAM!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Pape Sow wit a putback dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with 7 points and 6 rebounds off the bench, and it's only the 2nd quarter.


----------



## JS03

And the crowd goes WILD.... heh...
Go Raps


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Pape Sow with 7 points and 6 rebounds off the bench, and it's only the 2nd quarter.


Damn thats good... must be a career game for him.. :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Damn thats good... must be a career game for him.. :clap: :biggrin:


It is.
Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## JS03

Raptors shooting 60%.. Awesome shooting by the Raptors


----------



## Numbed One

Sow! I'm lovin' Sow, WE BETTER RESIGN HIM. Is he unrresricted, or do we have any of his rights or what?

If only we could play against Vince Carter every night!


----------



## macro6

ill be very disappointed if we win this game. 

we need a better draft position than winning this game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd and Carter back on the floor.

Milt with a foul on Carter, just 2nd team though.

-Petey


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Man I'm really seeing this potential Pape Sow has! Chris Bosh is having a very poor night


----------



## JS03

2 ball for Travis Best


----------



## JS03

Matt bonner over VC and gets it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Best hits the bucket.
Bonner leans in and scores, over Carter.
43-32 Raptors.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Numbed One said:


> If only we could play against Vince Carter every night!


Seriously. That's what the Raptors lack...motivation. They need to find some intrinsict motivation.


----------



## Petey

Best with a bucket.

Nets going small.

Bonner over Carter with a small hook.

43-32, Raptors.

Carter to Krstic, fouled by Milt.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Milt Fouls Krstic and will be shooting 2..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nenad splits a pair.
Raptors up 43-33.


----------



## JS03

Milt Palacio with a cross and drills his shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milt nails the jumper.
Veal gets called for travelling.
Raptors up 45-33.


----------



## JS03

Travel by the nets


----------



## Petey

Milt hits, Rafer with a foul on Best. 

45-33.

Veal called on a travel.

Turn over #7 for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

heheh,... big hit on Vince


----------



## Petey

Carter just called on a blocking foul.

Milt shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

3/10 on ft by raps


----------



## Petey

The Raptors are now 3-10 from the line, it could be worse.

Krstic gets credit for the bucket, Sow w/ a goal tending.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

2 red heads on the floor....btw milt with the basket


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Bonner is a soldier


----------



## Petey

Milt blows by a bunch of Nets defenders, high off the glass.

Veal misses, out of bounds on the Raptors.

Nets ball.

Raptors up 13.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with a runner, off the window. He has 7 points.
Best misses the shot, and Bonner with the rebound, but he collides and hits the ground hard.
Raptors up 48-35.


----------



## JS03

Red Rocket down... but Back up...
if that was vc he would be layin down for a few minutes...


----------



## JS03

Raptors still shooting spectacular.. 63%


----------



## JS03

Milt Palacio playing so well... keep it up..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter with the open shot, and he hits.
Bonner with the offensive rebound on the other end and he lays it in.


----------



## JS03

Niccccccccccce.
Matt Bonner with the offensive Rebound and gets the sweet layin


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a long 2.

Good.

Started 1/5, now 4/4.

Bonner w/ the put back.

Nets down 13.

Carter driving.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## Numbed One

Bonner, what heart. Hits the floor hard, gets up and next possession get the offensive rebound and layin.


----------



## JS03

3 balll Rafer Alston!!!


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Bonner, with the offensive board and the basket. How can you not love this guy...he is all heart.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose, tripple teamed.
He sends it to Rafer who hits from beyond the arc.
53-39 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Alston for a 3.

Nets down 14.

Loose ball, going the Nets way. 51.2 remaining.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Foul JKidd on JRose


----------



## JS03

JRose with a couple free throws..
MoPete back in for Milt


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have done a terrible job from the line in this game.
Rose hits them both though.


----------



## JS03

23.3 secs left raps ball


----------



## Petey

Raptors up 16.

Kidd misses. Kidd is now 1-8. Loose ball foul on Krstic.

Raptors to the line.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Sow misses a free throw


----------



## JS03

VC Makes the shot


----------



## Petey

Sow misses both. Nets w/ the final shot. Carter spins, high floater.

55-41, Raptors at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with a nice looking lay up.
He has 15.


----------



## JS03

2nd Q over
Half-Time..
time to watch BLUEJAYS heh..


----------



## Turkish Delight

55-41 at the end of the first half.
Hopefully the Raptors can continue the effort into the 2nd half.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

The bench has had an excellent game. 18 points for them. 

55-41 at the half.


----------



## macro6

GODAMMIT....... WE MUST NOT WIN THIS GAME!

c'mon Nets!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince leading the way for the Nets with 15, while Rose leading the way for the Raptors with 13.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both Rose and Vince have been very efficient so far.
Rose is 5/7 and VC is 7/12.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with 7 points and 6 rebounds at the half.
He's looked great out there. This is exactly what we hoped to see out of him.
I'm hoping that he'll continue to work on his free throw shooting though.
He's 1/4 in this game.


----------



## JS03

HALF TIME STATS


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are shooting 63% in the first half. 
The Nets are shooting 42%. 
The Raptors have 8 more free throw attempts than the Nets, but they haven't made any more of them.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have done a pretty solid job of keeping control of the basketball.
The Nets with 6 turnovers, while the Raptors have 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh needs to get more involved in the 2nd half. He needs to start demanding the ball.
He has only 4 points and 1 rebound.


----------



## Numbed One

macro6 said:


> GODAMMIT....... WE MUST NOT WIN THIS GAME!
> 
> c'mon Nets!


Oh come on, you owe it to yourself to cheer on the Raps tonight!

The Raptors can lose the final three games, this one they HAVE to win. They owe it to the fans that are showing all the enthusiasm tonight.


----------



## Petey

Numbed One said:


> Oh come on, you owe it to yourself to cheer on the Raps tonight!
> 
> The Raptors can lose the final three games, this one they HAVE to win. They owe it to the fans that are showing all the enthusiasm tonight.


Hey, let him root for the Nets... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Hey, how many bathroom do they have up there?

They just showed the shoot around and half, and Carter was on the floor, no booing.

-Petey


----------



## TDrake

That Kristic's a nasty piece of work - hope Hoffa gives him a "message" in the second half ...


----------



## JS03

Petey said:


> Hey, how many bathroom do they have up there?
> 
> They just showed the shoot around and half, and Carter was on the floor, no booing.
> 
> -Petey


theydon't just go to the washroom.. :biggrin: 
they have to eat...


----------



## JS03

CB4 still abit quiet.. give him the rock


----------



## Petey

Veal's pass is picked off. Collins appears hurt.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Hoffa with a steal... JRose with a miss


----------



## JS03

3ball for Jason Collins


----------



## Petey

Aruajo called for a personal foul.

6ers and Wizards are both winning.

Collins just hit a 3.

Why is Collins limping?

-Petey


----------



## JS03

VC with the made shot


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a floater.

Nets cut it to 9 now.

55-46. Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Hoffa with a missed three


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Veal, misses the 3. Raptors with 7 to shoot, out of bounds on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a nifty move and gets the basket


----------



## Petey

Bosh, spins, finishes.

WHY IS COLLINS OUT THERE?

-Petey


----------



## JS03

JKidd with a reply and frains his shot


----------



## JS03

VC with a miss three ball.. but Kristic was there to put it in..


----------



## Petey

Austin to Bosh, to Austin.

Misses, Carter misses, Krstic w/ the follow.

Nets are within 7.

9-2 run.

Take Collins out please...

The gimp is even gimpier.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

NJ Nets makin a little run right now..


----------



## JS03

RAPTORS 57 NETS 50

Raps with a seven point lead 8:47 remaining in the Q


----------



## JS03

Raps Field Goal % is down to 57.5%


----------



## JS03

Nets FG% up to 43 %

gotta be more aggresive


----------



## Petey

Rose drives, Krstic fouls, his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose gets fouled and will be going to line shooting 2


----------



## Petey

Nets going small, Best in for Krstic.

Rose hits the first.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jrose makes the free throws..


----------



## JS03

VC runs to the lane gets the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## Petey

59-50, Rose has 15.

WOW.

Veal to Carter, hits and fouled by Sow.

What a give and go.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

MoPete runs in and gets the Basket


----------



## Petey

His first FTs of the night. Nets within 6 now. Peterson with a nice J, Raptors up 8 again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Veal driving, fouled...

Was a borderline offensive or defensive.

Veal to the line.

#3 for Sow.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

14-6 run for nets


----------



## Petey

Veal hits both, Nets within 6 now.

Carter strips Peterson, Best on the break, stripped, Nets ball.

Mitchell is upset.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

wow..VC with a three ball


----------



## JS03

Turnover
58-61 Raptors


----------



## Petey

Hey Vince Carter with a 3...

Crowd quiets down.

Nets within 3.

Nets ball again.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

VC heating up... 1 point game


----------



## Petey

Carter again, Nets down by 1 now.

Sow with a bucket.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Pape sow with the basket


----------



## laydee-bawla22

big shot by vince


----------



## Petey

Carter over Rose w/ the floater.

Carter has 27.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

bad shot by rafer

NJ takes the lead


----------



## JS03

Collins with a dunk and NJ with a lead


----------



## Petey

Hey Collins is back in there.

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd to Veal to Collins, Nets up 1.

64-63, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

laydee-bawla22 said:


> bad shot by rafer


yep..


----------



## JS03

Terrible Q by the Raps... Pass the ball to CB4


----------



## macro6

can always count on rose and alston to hurt us with their shot selection.


----------



## JS03

64-63 Nets
FG% nets49.1 raps56.8


----------



## notorious

vince carter is turning it on now .........


----------



## JS03

Dang... VC with a three


----------



## Nets1524512

Vince Is Killing Em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vin-ce Car-ter Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap!!!


----------



## JS03

HHuge bucket by Rafer


----------



## Petey

Hey look Vince's mom is at the game. She's sitting on the Nets side.

Milt misses.

Carter knocks the rebound loose, Kidd drives, Carter runs to the Arc, Rose goes up, Carter fakes, Carter steps over and drains it.

Rafer hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

30 points for vc....im really hoping he doesn't hit 40.

The crowd is starting to get disinterested.


----------



## JS03

Palacio fouls Best..
Best will be shooting 2 from the line


----------



## JS03

CB4 with a turnaround jumper but missed


----------



## JS03

Travel by Travis Best, raps ball


----------



## Petey

Best hits both, Nets up 3.

Kidd is closing in on a triple double.

Nets turn over, Best traveled.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a sweet reverse layup


----------



## Petey

Peterson with a bucket, he has 13, Nets call TO.

2:36 to play.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Timeout
Nets leads by 1


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Wow they're putting atleast 2 people on Bosh. I even saw some triple teams on Bosh tonight. They're zoning him out.


----------



## JS03

69-68 Nets
Need more points in the paint


----------



## JS03

VC misses the three


----------



## Petey

Alston driving, no good, #3 on Carter, Zoran coming in for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Rafer drives in, gets fouled by Carter..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ah New Jersey came back.
69-69.


----------



## Petey

69-69, Collins is still on the floor.

Carter hits a fall away after getting the tip from Collins.

32 for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

3 sec d violation on the Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets Defensive 3 seconds, Rose to the line...

Hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sorry guys that I've missed most of the 2nd half so far.
I've been busy, I'll explain later.


----------



## JS03

Rose makes the FT.. 1 point game


----------



## JS03

Mo misses the layin but CB4 there to put it in


----------



## Petey

Peterson... no but Bosh with the follow.

Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Late foul call on Rafer..
Best makes the ft's


----------



## Petey

Collins with the board, gimping down the court, passes off to Best. Best fouled by Rafer.

Questionable call.

Ties it at 72...

Nets up 73-72.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

CB4 under the rim and gets fouled.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh heads to the line with 3.1 seconds to go.
Nets up by 1.


----------



## Petey

Zoran called for another foul.

Had a nice play last w/ the steal.

Bosh to the line.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

CB4 makes the FT's
Raps with the lead


----------



## Petey

Hey Buford is in... wth.

Vince to the bench.

Bosh hits both. Raptors up 1.

74-73, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

End of the 3rd..
73-74 Raptors


----------



## JS03

32 points for VC.. gotta stop him..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 74-73.
Vince with 17 points in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 54%, and the Nets are shooting 46%.


----------



## Petey

Peterson takes out Collins, picks up the charge.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a charge. nets ball


----------



## Petey

Veal responds.

Veal has 11.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

What a smart play by Kidd clogging the angle, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Veal fouled, going to the line, foul on Bonner, questionable call.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Scal with a couple free throws


----------



## Petey

Krstic coming in for Collins, Collins battled that quarter.

6ers are up over the Pacers now.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are really getting themsleves out of this game right now.
Nets are taking advantage.


----------



## JS03

JRose takes a bad shot


----------



## JS03

JRose gets fouled and will be takin two shots


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, no call.

Rose is bumped by Buford, Rose to the line.

Rafer and Carter are in.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose gets fouled.
He'll go for two.
Raptors have been shooting terribly from the line in this game.
Things need to change in this 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

JRose makes the Ft's


----------



## Petey

Carter replaces Best, Buford still in?

Rose hits both, Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic called for his 5th. Rose to the line.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jrose gets fouled and will be going to the line again


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jason Kidd turns the ball over with the shot clock coming to an end.
Jalen Rose drives and gets the foul on Krstic.
It's Krstic's 5th of the game.


----------



## Petey

Rose hits the 1st, Collins in. Tied game.

Rose... hits the 2nd, Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Jrose takes another difficult shot.


----------



## Petey

Rose on Carter, Carter to Collins, baseline J, good.

Collins tips to Kidd.

Kidd is fouled on the break.

Nets up 1. Kidd at the line.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

JKidd gets fouled and will be going to the stripe


----------



## JS03

Wow..no one else contributing to the thread..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter shooting 14/23, while Jalen is shooting 5/10.
Nets seem to have the advantage right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Wow..no one else contributing to the thread..


Yeah sorry I wasn't able to contribute earlier in the half.
I'll explain later.


----------



## Turkish Delight

79-78 Nets with 8:55 left in the game.
Nets outrebounding the Raptors 35 to 27.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, Nets up by 2.

Lets not forget the Pacers game, we need more.

Kidd has 7 points, 10 boards, 7 assists.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

VC with a miss


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Nets zone D is really killing the raps, they need to start moving the ball more and getting more guys involved. (rather than Jalan throwing up shots)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh blows by Collins, and gets fouled.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## Petey

Rose to Bosh, fouled by Collins, Bosh to the line.

Chance to tie.

Where is Robinson?

Collins with #3.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh makes the free throws...


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are 17/27 from the line.
In the first quarter it didn't seem like a big deal that they were missing so many free throws, but they are crucial now.


----------



## Petey

Bosh, 2 of 2, tied at 80, 8 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter and Veal, give and go, foul on Bonner, 3rd team foul.

Veal to the line, Bosh had actually blocked the shot too.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets have really quieted down the Raptors crowd right now.
The Raptors are playing with no energy right now.


----------



## Petey

Nets up 1, Veal 1 of 2, Nets are 15 of 19 from the line. Carter with the Steal.

To Buford, Miss, Veal taps it out, Carter hits.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bonner puts in on the floor and the runner is good.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner gets the Basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the pretty lay in.
Bonner answers back with a lay in of his own.
83-82 NJ.


----------



## JS03

Dang we need those boards


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, another Nets offensive board.

Carter is triple covered, to Kidd, 3, 10 points for Kidd now.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets missing shots, but they are getting all the offensive rebounds right now.


----------



## JS03

damn turnovers...

6 point lead by the nets


----------



## Petey

Bosh to Bonner, off, Nets rebounds.

Carter to Veal, misses, Kidd steals, Alston tries to foul... Kidd by him.

Scores.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the turnover, and Kidd gets the easy lay in.
Nets up 88-82.


----------



## JS03

I hate it when the raps play like this...


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets have taken all the momentum in this game. 
I don't like the way this game is going right now.


----------



## JS03

We need the fans into this.. need to hype up the raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I hate it when the raps play like this...


I don't get how they broke down so fast.
I missed the beginning of the 3rd quarter.
What happend?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Looks like the Nets have made some adjustments at half time, and they've really taken advantage of our weaknesses in this 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are going to have to step up in the final 5 minutes in this game, or I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Petey

Sow fouled by Collins on the inbound.

#4.

Raptors to the line on the next foul.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the lay up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a power move, and he gets it to go.
Raptors need to keep feeding him the ball.


----------



## Petey

Bosh drives and hits, Nets up 4.

Carter driving, fouled by Peterson.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are 8/23 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey

Vince misses the first, cheers, Vince hits the 2nd. Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with a layin


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh lays it in.
89-86 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Sow blocked by Collins, Carter to Kidd, Kidd loses the ball.

Bosh in the paint.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

How did Kidd lose that ball? Nice move by Chris Bosh, come on Raptors!


----------



## JS03

oh gawd... basket and a foul


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins, banks it in, and 1!

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Great Move by Chris Bosh... goes in and gets fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh is slowly taking control of this game.
He drives and gets the to line again.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## Petey

Nets up 6 now, Bosh drives, foul on Veal. Good foul.

Bosh to the line, both teams are over the limit.

3:38 to play.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm sorry but if the Nets are going to defend Bosh with Scalabrine, that's all day, the Raptors have to just keep attacking that.


----------



## JS03

CB4 drills the free throws


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't get how they broke down so fast.
> I missed the beginning of the 3rd quarter.
> What happend?


Zone Defense happened. The Raptors just can't get by it...they kept it on the perimeter. They've started getting it inside to Bosh now...hopefully they can keep it up and come back.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits them both, Raptors are down by 4.
Nets ball.


----------



## Petey

First is good, 2nd is good.

Nets up 4.

Bosh has 18.

Nets call Time Out.

3:34 to play.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

92-88 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has played a much better 2nd half, but the rest of the team is invisible. 
What is going on?


----------



## JS03

Like what chuck said.. everyplay is critical..


----------



## Petey

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Zone Defense happened. The Raptors just can't get by it...they kept it on the perimeter. They've started getting it inside to Bosh now...hopefully they can keep it up and come back.


Normally going Zone on a good shooting team is bad, has other teams had success with it vs the Raptors?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I'm sorry but if the Nets are going to defend Bosh with Scalabrine, that's all day, the Raptors have to just keep attacking that.


They are recognizing the match up, and taking advantage of it.
The Raptors are going to need some stops though.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh has played a much better 2nd half, but the rest of the team is invisible.
> What is going on?


yep... that's messed up..
I guess they ran out of energy


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Normally going Zone on a good shooting team is bad, has other teams had success with it vs the Raptors?
> 
> -Petey


At times. 
But usually Donyell and Matt Bonner are zone killers.
Donyell is injured though, and Matt has been struggling of late.


----------



## Petey

Kidd has 12 points, 11 board, 8 assists.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter strokes it, in and out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh has to take a difficult shot miss, Kidd with the rebound.

Turn over.

Raptors ball, Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

great hustle for the ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Players diving all over the court.
Raptors get posession and call a 20 second time out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors need to score here, and get some stops.


----------



## JS03

BLocking call... on Nj


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson drives, and gets fouled.
Almost got the bucket to go as well.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on a personal, Mo Peterson to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

MoPete makes the free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors have missed 10 free throws in this game.
Peterson hits them both though.


----------



## Petey

1st one is good. Nets up 3.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Veal to the line for two.
He's actually played pretty well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Veal hits both.
Raptors are going to have to score on this posession and gets some stops as well.


----------



## Petey

No one is on Veal, Bosh fouls Veal is good, first good, 2nd good.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

wow so lucky


----------



## Petey

Carter hits 2 FTs, and someone throws something onto the court.

Play stopped, Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

What a late whistle... jeez.

Carter to the line.

Carter was hit on the head?

Call that earlier then... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince misses the lay up, but somehow a foul is called.
Mo Pete fouls out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well game over.
Horrible 2nd half for the Raptors.


----------



## Petey

First rim in, and 2nd good.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

good game..


----------



## Petey

Raptors are not fouling.

Kidd off the glass 3.

Nets up 101-90.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

101-90 to end the game.

-Petey


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Game over, net win. The Raps struggled big time in the second half..not to take anything away from the Nets D though, they played awesome D in the 3rd and 4th quarters.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Quality Win for the Nets


----------



## Turkish Delight

I just lost 20k uCash points.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Oh my, that was a horrible second half, the raps looked confused on offence


----------



## notorious

All I asked for the raps is to WIN this game but noooooo they just had to **** up and give up a 16 point lead ...... **** next season ...... this team ain't going nowhere .... maybe squeak into playoffs next year but that's it ...... props to vince carter ..... he delivered when it mattered the most ...... ****


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with 39 points, and was 15/26 from the field.


----------



## JS03

he just had blew it didn't we..


----------



## JS03

There's always the BlueJays..


----------



## Vinsane

Avatar Time


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Free Throws really killed the Raptors tonight. They needed those early shots.
Also, they needed to get Bosh into the game earlier. There shots were gonna stop falling eventually and they needed him to be in the game. 

Props to Vince...he played well amidst all the pressure and attention.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vinsane said:


> Avatar Time


Almost forgot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> There's always the BlueJays..


True.
How are they doing right now?
I'm too busy to watch.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors still shot close to 50%, but they turned the ball over, and the Nets really took advantage of that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is a tough one to swallow, especially since we had such a big lead in the first half.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> Avatar Time


loll...you're quick aren't ya? lol


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors gave up this game because of all the rebounds they gave up, and the fact that no one was able to break down their zone.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> Avatar Time


Just a friendly reminder to our good Raptor fans. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors started 5/8 from three didn't they?
They ended the game 2/12.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> True.
> How are they doing right now?
> I'm too busy to watch.


They are down 3-2 at the end of the fith....League just came in for Lilly, hopefully he keeps it close.


----------



## JS03

Vinsane said:


> Avatar Time


aww..snap


----------



## Turkish Delight

Our team just never clicked as a unit in this game.
Sow played a very solid 1st half, but he was nowhere to be found in the 2nd half. Bosh played a poor 1st half, and he was one of the few who actually showed up to play in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets outrebounded Toronto 45 to 32.
The *Nets*.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> Our team just never clicked as a unit in this game.
> Sow played a very solid 1st half, but he was nowhere to be found in the 2nd half. Bosh played a poor 1st half, and he was one of the few who actually showed up to play in the 2nd half.


Agreed. The Raps need to find a way to get everyone involved TOGETHER.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Nets outrebounded Toronto 45 to 32.
> The *Nets*.


Juzt Embarrasing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh ended with a pretty solid game.
18 points, 5 rebounds.
6/10 from the field.
Where was he in the first half?


----------



## Turkish Delight

21/31 from the line.
The Raptors were pretty solid shooting free throws in the 2nd half, but in the 1st half it was a totally different story.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh ended with a pretty solid game.
> 18 points, 5 rebounds.
> 6/10 from the field.
> Where was he in the first half?


who knows....

We really needed Donyell Marshall today..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson and Alston had 4 turnovers a peice in this game.
The Nets really took advantage of our turnovers.
How many points of turnovers did they have? Must be around 26.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> who knows....
> 
> We really needed Donyell Marshall today..


Agreed.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> 21/31 from the line.
> The Raptors were pretty solid shooting free throws in the 2nd half, but in the 1st half it was a totally different story.


yeah...
dang this game was messed..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh well this loss isn't that bad.
Hopefully New York can win some more games and get ahead of us so we can end with a higher pick in the draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The crowd at the ACC was wild in the first half, but the Nets really cooled them down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This reminds me a lot of the Knicks game the other night.
They totally dominated in the 1st half, but we still ended up winning because we played a solid 2nd half.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> The crowd at the ACC was wild in the first half, but the Nets really cooled them down in the 2nd half.


Yeah that had a lot of impact on the game...fans have more impact on the game than they think.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> This reminds me a lot of the Knicks game the other night.
> They totally dominated in the 1st half, but we still ended up winning because we played a solid 2nd half.


Yep...
Now we know how it feels..


----------



## Turkish Delight

This game was painful to watch.
The worst thing was that in the beginning of the 2nd half, one of my mom's friends' son came and started talking to me non stop. 
He has no basketball knowledge, and isn't into any of that stuff.
It's just tough watching a game while there is some 12 year old kid bothering you after every play.
The worst thing was when my sister and her friends came in and started attacking him for no reason.
Well it was funny at the same time, but really pissed me off considering the fact that we were losing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys.
I've been letting my emotions out about the loss.
Feel free to post your comments as well.
We need more people contributing.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> This game was painful to watch.
> The worst thing was that in the beginning of the 2nd half, one of my mom's friends' son came and started talking to me non stop.
> He has no basketball knowledge, and isn't into any of that stuff.
> It's just tough watching a game while there is some 12 year old kid bothering you after every play.
> The worst thing was when my sister and her friends came in and started attacking him for no reason.
> Well it was funny at the same time, but really pissed me off considering the fact that we were losing.


heh,..... that's why you weren't here in the beginning of the second half..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sam Mitchell said that he wanted us to take 100 shots a game.
We only took 65 tonight.


----------



## Rhubarb

Turkish Delight said:


> The Nets outrebounded Toronto 45 to 32.
> The *Nets*.


*sigh*

Trying to use these last few games for the sake of a better draft pick seems to be a priority here, and probably rightly so. But if there was any game I wanted to win, it was this one.

At least there's the upside though, I suppose.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Come on guys.
> I've been letting my emotions out about the loss.
> Feel free to post your comments as well.
> We need more people contributing.


yeah...

This thread wasn't so big as I thought it was...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> heh,..... that's why you weren't here in the beginning of the second half..


Yeah exactly.
I couldn't explain because he wasn't giving me one second to myself.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

I actually don't think the loss was too bad. They didn't get embarassed and they played hard. They just got out played by the Nets...the Nets just wanted it more. Even with all this VC drama, they knew that a lot of their playoff hopes lied on this game and it was a MUST win. 
I can't say that the players had no heart or emotion, because they did. They could've rebounded better, and they could've took some smarter shots. But other than that it was a good game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> yeah...
> 
> This thread wasn't so big as I thought it was...


Exactly.
We were missing some key contributors.
Budweiser_Boy and Madman usually have about 100 posts each in these game threads, and we've really needed those for tonight.
Madman is at the game, I can't wait to hear his comments when he gets back home.
And as for Budweiser_Boy, I really have no idea.


----------



## JS03

Rhubarb said:


> *sigh*
> But if there was any game I wanted to win, it was this one.


same,,
I waited so long for this game and we blew it.
..This was the only game I really cared about.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> I actually don't think the loss was too bad. They didn't get embarassed and they played hard. They just got out played by the Nets...the Nets just wanted it more. Even with all this VC drama, they knew that a lot of their playoff hopes lied on this game and it was a MUST win.
> I can't say that the players had no heart or emotion, because they did. They could've rebounded better, and they could've took some smarter shots. But other than that it was a good game.


It was a pretty good game, but I'm just really dissapointed with our performance in the 2nd half.
We should have started giving the ball to Bosh earlier. 
Every time he touched the ball, something good came out of it.
He only had 10 shots.
10!


----------



## DwyaneWade

It was this game i wanted, i wanted it so baaad.
We blew it. 
I Feel for those who went after those high priced tickets
They shud have won it 

and i believe the Tmac return was worse than this.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> We should have started giving the ball to Bosh earlier.
> Every time he touched the ball, something good came out of it.
> He only had 10 shots.
> 10!


Yep I said that earlier...Bosh is a big part of this team and they need to consistently get him the ball. They only give him the ball when their outside shot is struggling. IMO they should start games going inside to Bosh and then slowly build up there outside game. Just about every game, they are on fire behind the arc in the first half, and then quiet down in the second. But by then it's too late to get the big men involved.


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> It was this game i wanted, i wanted it so baaad.
> We blew it.
> I Feel for those who went after those high priced tickets
> They shud have won it
> 
> and i believe the Tmac return was worse than this.


This was disastrous.
Not only did VC score 39 points, but he won the game for NJ as well.
I'm really dissapointed.


----------



## Turkish Delight

One thing I'm happy about...
The fans did everything they could to get Carter out of the game, but they didn't cross the line.
Good to see that it was a safe, controlled environment, where the fans did not get out of hand.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Yep I said that earlier...Bosh is a big part of this team and they need to consistently get him the ball. They only give him the ball when their outside shot is struggling. IMO they should start games going inside to Bosh and then slowly build up there outside game. Just about every game, they are on fire behind the arc in the first half, and then quiet down in the second. But by then it's too late to get the big men involved.


Exactly.
I was surprised that we were winning so much with Bosh having only 4 points in the 1st half.
They should have continued to go to him though. They tried getting him a couple of touches early, but after that they just fell in love with the three.


----------



## macro6

nice game by VC.

I agree about getting BOSH more touches... I dunno why we don't pass it to BOSH.

Did anyone hear Mitchell's post game comments? He talked about how we lost the game because of nobody passed the ball in the 2nd half. And how players were getting triple team and they were still not passing it out. I think he's talking about Rose and Alston.


----------



## DwyaneWade

YO turkish, yu think the TMAC return was worse? i think so? liek whats up with that


----------



## Turkish Delight

macro6 said:


> nice game by VC.
> 
> I agree about getting BOSH more touches... I dunno why we don't pass it to BOSH.
> 
> Did anyone hear Mitchell's post game comments? He talked about how we lost the game because of nobody passed the ball in the 2nd half. And how players were getting triple team and they were still not passing it out. I think he's talking about Rose and Alston.


Yep, I couldn't have said it better myself.
Rose was doing a good job in the first half of finding open teammates when he was being double teamed, however in the 2nd half when the Nets made their run, he was trying to do it all himself. 
He still shot a good percentage though.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston took 8 threes today, he made 4 of them. 
But still, I would much rather have him distributing the ball more.


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> YO turkish, yu think the TMAC return was worse? i think so? liek whats up with that


I don't know man.
I wasn't as big of a Raptor fan as I am now, so it didn't hurt me as much.
This one hurts right now.


----------



## DwyaneWade

same here, this one hurt


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince Carter ended with 39 points, 9 rebounds and 4 assists.
I'm going now check if anyone got two out of the three of those right.


----------



## arcade_rida

Vince Carter played very well props to him. The Raptors should have hit their free throws and if they did it would have been way closer. Anyways great game already and VC really showed those fans man and it hurts. Still he is gonna have a great career thats for sure


----------



## Turkish Delight

Turkish Delight said:


> Vince Carter ended with 39 points, 9 rebounds and 4 assists.
> I'm going now check if anyone got two out of the three of those right.


Nope, no one got it.
I guess I should have came up with the idea earlier.
Sorry guys.

In a few minutes, I'll check who had the closest prediction to the actual score.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## arcade_rida

Man if Bosh played well and the Raptors hit their free throws then we might have won this game


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

..heh i thought the raps had the game at the half..but they really blew it in the third..didnt really matter if we lost but it would of been nice if we won..


----------



## Turkish Delight

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> ..heh i thought the raps had the game at the half..but they really blew it in the third..didnt really matter if we lost but it would of been nice if we won..


Yep.
It would have been nice if the Jays won at least, but they lost as well.
Not a good night for Toronto fans.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

The thing that bugged me was that Vince had an excellent game. Not even average, he led this team to the win. This was the game where us raps fans were supposed to be able to see Vince struggle and be like ha, Vince choked, vince is a puss, vince couldn't handle the pressure. But guess what? he did. He made us all eat our words, showed us that he can play at a high level no matter what. He got the last laugh and that bothered me.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> The thing that bugged me was that Vince had an excellent game. Not even average, he led this team to the win. This was the game where us raps fans were supposed to be able to see Vince struggle and be like ha, Vince choked, vince is a puss, vince couldn't handle the pressure. But guess what? he did. He made us all eat our words, showed us that he can play at a high level no matter what. He got the last laugh and that bothered me.


Hopefully that'll motivate us more to win next time.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

They need to have motivation within and stop taking losing as motivation. Next season I'd like to see them play hard every game, not only after games where they get embarassed.


----------



## showstopper496

[strike]Raptor Fans = Owned by Carter[/strike]


----------



## ansoncarter

Raptor fans-owned by Rob Babcock


----------



## ansoncarter

[strike]Showstopper124-owned by life (and probaby Rob Babcock too in some way)[/strike]


----------



## ansoncarter

guy who invented the word owned-owned by Rob Babcock


----------



## ansoncarter

Lebron James-owned by Rob Babcock (because Rob would draft hoffa over him)


----------



## ansoncarter

Rob Babcock-owned by his mother (for giving birth to him)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

SHUT UP already..


----------



## ansoncarter

guy who censored me-owned by courtesy (and common sense)


----------



## ansoncarter

me-owned by Vigilante (made me stop so i got owneded)


----------



## JuniorNoboa

laydee-bawla22 said:


> The thing that bugged me was that Vince had an excellent game. Not even average, he led this team to the win. This was the game where us raps fans were supposed to be able to see Vince struggle and be like ha, Vince choked, vince is a puss, vince couldn't handle the pressure. But guess what? he did. He made us all eat our words, showed us that he can play at a high level no matter what. He got the last laugh and that bothered me.


He played an excellent game, HOWEVER, he didn't get the last laugh. His return just proved that he was playing half-assed at the beginning of this year.

As someone said before the game, its a double edge sword (and a one well earned by VC).


----------



## JL2002

was at the game! and really, Carter fired up whenever he gets booed like crazy and fans chanting VC SUCK! CAAARRRR TEERRRRRR! etc. and I kinda missed it, but a guy actually tried to throw a shoe at him, and was asked to get out of his seats and got taken out....lol, and of course everyone that was around him cheered! :clap:


----------



## DwyaneWade

:biggrin: now I'd pay to see that


----------



## McFurious

JL2002 said:


> was at the game! and really, Carter fired up whenever he gets booed like crazy and fans chanting VC SUCK! CAAARRRR TEERRRRRR! etc. and I kinda missed it, but a guy actually tried to throw a shoe at him, and was asked to get out of his seats and got taken out....lol, and of course everyone that was around him cheered! :clap:


where were u sitting?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Keep It Cool Guys... 

I just came from watch the Game....


And Vince Play great he can handle the pressure
Kidd with a great game... 15-8-12
Veal with a great game...
Mo. P have a lot of problems defending Vince... He was out for fouls
The Raps miss Donyell But the Nets are missing RJ
Chris Bosh should take more shots... He dont have a good game Specially v.s. the weak Nets frontcourt
Vince with 39pts 9Reb 4assist 3St only 1 TO Great Game !!!
The Raps fans were cool some hostil atmosphere (sp?) But Nothing Violent
Pape Sow receive more minutes than Bonner.... Why ???

The weird thing.... The Nets GT have more posts I dont expect that...


----------



## Petey

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> The weird thing.... The Nets GT have more posts I dont expect that...


Alot of people went to the game, that's why I tried to help out there too.

Sure they had fun.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey Turkish You will look Good With a Vince avatar


----------



## speedythief

An important loss that will hurt our fairweather fans but help our draft situation both for our own pick and the small potential that Philly misses-out should Jersey pass them.


Bonner hit the floor hard tonight. His feet got swept out from under him and he smacked the hardwood with chest-first. After a second or two to get himself collected, he popped back up, walked over to the bench, and sat down, where he got a drink, listened to the coach, and headed back out on to the court. Did he get a bigger ovation than when he fouled Garnett? Possibly. That sequence brought a smile to my face.


Vince shook-off early shooting jitters this game and put together a really excellent performance. He was active on both ends of the floor. His catch-and-shoot game is complimented perfectly by J-Kidd. Vince had unlimited open shots tonight and he buried them. He picked-up steals, went into the lane, and did what he had to do to elevate his team. No dunks, but he scored from all over the court. More three-pointers than free throws, but it wasn't a big deal. Punishing performance by Carter. I won't say more about it than that.

I will mention his Julius Erving jab, though. Showing up to the arena in that essentially confirms that he was disenchanted with the fact that the Raptors didn't hire Erving and that might've been one of the biggest factors in his trade demand. Why else make that statement tonight? Very interesting choice he made by doing this, but luckily his antics are someone else's concern these days.


Pape Sow broke out tonight, like when Hoffa played in Los Angeles, even down to the put-back slam. If you noticed, Hoffa and Bonner jumped off the bench when Sow made that dunk to support him. According to Bonner the three of them are pretty tight. Very nice little game for Sow. At one point I think he had around 6/6 in like seven minutes. That's earning your minutes, rook!


New Jersey did a good job playing a lot of zone and keeping the ball out of Bosh's hands. As a matter of fact, most of our team did a good job of that as well. Bosh had like three shots in the first half, and how many times this game did we burn our shot clock? It's like we haven't ever seen a zone before. Nobody in rebounding position, nobody slashing... to beat a zone you need to pass quickly and cut, or run screens on a stacked side to open it up. We didn't do anything. Our offense is structured in a way that we need to shoot our way out of everything. Without Marshall it's an uphill battle.


Missed free throws were our Achilles' tonight. Nobody hit all of them. I'll excuse Sow for being a banger and probably being too excited, but Bosh, Alston, Rose, Peterson and Palacio all missed some of their gimmies. C'mon guys, you can't do that in an important game. I remember saying something about the basketball IQ of this team being low a while back and missing free throws when the game is close is an example of that. We had several of their players in foul trouble but didn't do anything with it. Oh well.


Props to Peterson for playing Vince to his ability. I think all the focus on Vince got him a couple of chincy calls with eventually led to Mo fouling out, but that's going to happen. Vince earned his points tonight, no shame in that for Mo. Mo's probably going to chill with Vince at Rose's party tonight, anyways, but it's too bad he didn't get a block or a big strip or something to nag Vince about. Aboot. Anyways...


This was an exciting game and I was happy to watch it. But by the same token I'm dreading the headlines tomorrow.

"Vince dominates in return, trade a bust!"
"Raptors franchise in shambles!"
"The world is ending!"


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa 46 DQd
Budweiser_Boy 36 DQd
Pejavlade 25 DQd
KidCanada 25 DQd
vi3t_boi11 24 DQd
ansoncarter 23 DQd
RaptorsCB4 22 DQd
Marshall_42 22 DQd
madman 21 DQd
Turkish Delight 19 DQd
Nashaholic 18 DQd
DwayneWade 18 DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 17 DQd
BaLLiStiX17 16 DQd
hellrazor 16 DQd
Juzt_SicK03 15 DQd
Kunlun 14 DQd
PHeNoM Z28 13 DQd
LJD 12 DQd
aquaitious 8
Premier 3

Whoa a lot of people picked the Raptors.
Congrats Premier, you get 1000 points.


----------



## madman

This game is a classic example of what is wrong with this team.

We played great in the first half, going to the net getting fouls (which was hard to do considering the refs were ****ing blind) and getting high percentage shots.

We played great D forcing Brian Scalabrine to be their focal point in the offsense which confused the hell out of them. Jalen and Mo played good D on VC. Even Milt was playing unbelivable basketball.

It looked like we should've been the team that was making the playoffs not NJ. Then after 24 mins the script changed.

We couldn't make a shot if our lives depended on it, no one was going to the net and most of our offensive sets there was no movement. 

Bosh played like ****, but again he never got the ball so it is hard to critique him. The only positive was that Hoffa was getting some boards and Sow played amazing.

Kristic is a punk and if you watch the game on tape (like i have) he had like 4 over the backs that werent called. He went into the lane goes right at bosh, bosh goes down, refs blow the wistle, kristic looks to see what the call was, then he sees its a charge and suddenly his hand hurts. Another time he set a illegal screen on Jalen, and it looked like Jalen was going to knock the **** out of him.

This was a must win game IMO, alot of 'fans' are going to look at this game and read someones articles in the star and are going to be pissed. We really need a break with the lottery and getting some good guys through the draft and need a good summer


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Kristic is a punk and if you watch the game on tape (like i have) he had like 4 over the backs that werent called. He went into the lane goes right at bosh, bosh goes down, refs blow the wistle, kristic looks to see what the call was, then he sees its a charge and suddenly his hand hurts. Another time he set a illegal screen on Jalen, and it looked like Jalen was going to knock the **** out of him.
> 
> This was a must win game IMO, alot of 'fans' are going to look at this game and read someones articles in the star and are going to be pissed. We really need a break with the lottery and getting some good guys through the draft and need a good summer


I didn't like the way he played at all. He looked frustrated out there, only had 8 points and 5 rebounds. I remember he just tried clearing Sow out right under the rim, and he got called for it. That wasn't the only time either.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

speedythief said:


> Vince shook-off early shooting jitters this game and put together a really excellent performance. He was active on both ends of the floor. His catch-and-shoot game is complimented perfectly by J-Kidd. Vince had unlimited open shots tonight and he buried them. He picked-up steals, went into the lane, and did what he had to do to elevate his team. No dunks, but he scored from all over the court. More three-pointers than free throws, but it wasn't a big deal. Punishing performance by Carter. I won't say more about it than that.


This is why he is playing so well in Jersey. Kidd is getting him the open shots.  If I was that open I'd hit shots all day too. He never used to get these shots in Toronto, he had to work for his shot. Kidd is making the game a lot easier for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> This is why he is playing so well in Jersey. Kidd is getting him the open shots. If I was that open I'd hit shots all day too. He never used to get these shots in Toronto, he had to work for his shot. Kidd is making the game a lot easier for him.


Not only on the court, but he is making it easier for him off the court as well. Vince no longer needs to pretend that he is the leader of the team, because on the Nets, it's definately Jason Kidd's team.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

That's why the PG is the most important part of a team (IMO). If the Raptors can get a solid Point Guard in the draft who in a few years will be able to lead this team, they won't be in a bad situation at all. 

I remember JKidd didn't want to stay with the Nets, now that VC is there does that mean he is gonna stay? It's be interesting to see how Carter does without him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> That's why the PG is the most important part of a team (IMO). If the Raptors can get a solid Point Guard in the draft who in a few years will be able to lead this team, they won't be in a bad situation at all.
> 
> I remember JKidd didn't want to stay with the Nets, now that VC is there does that mean he is gonna stay? It's be interesting to see how Carter does without him.


I think it all depends if the Nets make the playoffs or not. If they do, this will give Kidd a lot of hope for next year, because of the fact that RJ will be there. However if the Nets don't make the playoffs, I think he might demand a trade. 
Carter would be in a worst situation in NJ without Kidd than he was in Toronto last season.


----------



## notorious




----------



## DwyaneWade

Vince carter just blew us away, well be ready next time
:curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's funny because Budweiser_Boy is so upset that he hasn't posted.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> It's funny because Budweiser_Boy is so upset that he hasn't posted.


 Yeah, pretty much. It was just plain disappointing... what can I say. I wouldn't have minded if the Nets won or anything, it's the facts that Vince dropped 39, Jalen didn't outplay him, Hoffa didn't flagrant foul him, and Bosh didn't posterize him.


----------



## Crossword

Oh by the way, Nenad Kristic is now my most hated player. He is ABSOLUTE GARBAGE, OVERRATED GARBAGE. If the refs actually called fouls, he would have fouled out halfway through the first quarter. He's a cheap-*** player who has no real skill.

How anyone, ANYONE, could even THINK of taking this loser over the likes of Howard, Bosh, and Okafor is mind boggling.


----------



## Crossword

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> The weird thing.... The Nets GT have more posts I dont expect that...


That's not weird at all. A few of our posters, including madman who posts a LOT in game threads, were at the game. Others, like Turkish Delight who also posts a lot in game threads, were elsewhere for the game, likely with a group of people. And then there were guys like me (or maybe I'm the only one) who were too pissed off to post.

Jersey fans had one option - watch it on TV. So of course they're going to be able to post more on the game.


----------



## Petey

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh by the way, Nenad Kristic is now my most hated player. He is ABSOLUTE GARBAGE, OVERRATED GARBAGE. If the refs actually called fouls, he would have fouled out halfway through the first quarter. He's a cheap-*** player who has no real skill.
> 
> *How anyone, ANYONE, could even THINK of taking this loser over the likes of Howard, Bosh, and Okafor is mind boggling.*


In direct matchups, he has had his career high vs. Okafor, the topped it in their next meeting. And has had 2 strong showing vs. Howard. I don't know if I would take him over them, but I like what he has done offensively for the Nets as of late.

You didn't really see the best of him, like it wasn't the best of Bosh either in this game.

-Petey


----------



## rapsfan4life

I was at the game and it was absolutely mindblowing!! the things that were being said and done were amazing, 
chants such as VC SUCKS!!!!!
PANSY PANSY!!!!!!
WHERE'S MOMMY!!!!
and my fav BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------

